# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint-Maarten (Campus Leopoldstraat)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint-Maarten (Campus Leopoldstraat)
Leopoldstraat 2
Mechelen

Bezoek de website van Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint-Maarten


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint-Maarten.*

----------


## peterG

> Adres:
> Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint-Maarten (Campus Leopoldstraat)
> Leopoldstraat 2
> Mechelen
> 
> Bezoek de website van Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint-Maarten
> 
> 
> *Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint-Maarten.*


Beste,
Ik vraag me af dat Sint-Maarten ziekenhuis Mechelen zich wel ziekenhuis mag noemen en dan nog mag beschikken over een spoeddienst.
Is een spoeddienst niet iets waar mensen geholpen worden? of is het zo dat het een dienst is waar de familie van de patient moet gaan zeggen wanneer zij ( docters en verplegende) eens moeten kijken hoe ernstig het is met de patient.
Hebben wij als familie geen rechten als we vragen om de patient naar een ander ziekenhuis te vervoeren wanneer deze stabiel is? In dit ziekenhuis dus niet, of kunnen sommige niet toegeven dat ze bepaalde dingen niet aankunnen. Dit is geen schande voor een ziekenhuis, het zou hun wel sieren moesten ze dit kunnen toegeven (sommige docters).
Mvg.

Peter

----------

